# PV-Anlage: Fragen und Tipps



## Digicat (14. Juni 2022)

Servus Peter

Ich denke das sich das übers Jahr ausgleicht. Jetzt sind wir auf der Sonnenseite, im Juli seid Ihr vielleicht auf der Sonnenseite ... 
Zum Glück können wir das nicht beeinflussen. Obwohl ... den Klimawandel spüren wir alle schon jetzt.

Frage: Gibts hier einige die sich eine PV-Anlage aufs Dach montier(t)en haben oder lassen ? 
Bin am überlegen ob ich das nicht auch machen will, angesichts der steigenden Strompreise.
Auf was achten ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut, auf meinem Dach habe ich ein sogenanntes Balkonkraftwerk montiert. Das amortisiert sich bereits innerhalb von drei bis fünf Jahren. Auch in Österreich sind diese einsetzbar (Link).

Es sind dann zwar nur zwei Module, die bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung maximal 600 Watt Strom einspeisen, dafür aber ohne bürokratische Hürden einsetzbar. Die Teile kann man selber montieren und reduzieren dann deinen Standby Stromverbrauch. In Verbindung mit einem Teich eine tolle Sache, weil gerade im Sommer, wenn die Photovoltaik Anlage den meisten Strom produziert, ist der Stromverbrauch am Teich am höchsten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut!
Irgendwie ist das mit dem PV Anlagen so wie mit dem Teichbau, erst klein und dann vergrößern.

Ich würde mal überdenken was du alles abfangen könntest, im Sommer.
Da ist der Teich, ist klar, aber da sind mit Sicherheit auch andere Dinge wie die Gartenpumpe zum bewässern.
Jetzt bist du /ihr Rentner und es wird mehr gekocht.
Dann sind da noch Waschmaschine, Kühlschrank / Truhen und die ganzen klein Verbraucher.

Mit meinem 6 Platten bin ich ca bei 1750 kwh Peak und das macht sich total bemerkbar.

Die Anmeldung geht auch relativ einfach und ist einmalig.

Hier in Deutschland liegen die Wartezeit auf bis zu zwei Monaten.

Ich will mal behaupten das sehr viele Bürger die ein Grundstück besitzen, nachdenken über eine Entlastung ihrer Porto Kasse.

Das ist natürlich meine Meinung und ich weiß natürlich nicht wieviel Stellflaeche in Frage kommt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
100% Zustimmung zu Ron`s Meinung.
Ich hab Anfang März ein Anlage mit 2 Platten (insgesamt 720 Watt) geholt.
Hab extra noch n Zähler davor montiert und wollt mal sehen was die so bringt.
Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich am 1. Juni noch ne 2. Anlage bestellt hab. Mehr Platz iss leider nicht auf meinem Grundstück.
Leider sind die Lieferzeiten inzwischen sehr lang. Ich bin immer noch freudiger Erwartung.
Also überlege nicht zu lang. Preis und Lieferzeit werden nicht mehr kleiner.

PS Habe gerade noch mal nach geschaut.
Vom 04.03. bis heute: 325 Kilowattstunden Ertrag
Allerdings bei perfekter Südausrichtung und auch im Winkel von 32 Grad aufgestellt.

LG
Silvio


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Servus



PeBo schrieb:


> auf meinem Dach habe ich ein sogenanntes Balkonkraftwerk montiert.





samorai schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich meine Meinung und ich weiß natürlich nicht wieviel Stellflaeche in Frage kommt.


Eigentlich will ich die südseitige Dachhälfte mit 35° Dachneigung
 

mit Solarmodulen vollpflastern und einem Speicher um unabhängig vom Netz zu sein.
Die Anlage sollte so ausgelegt werden, dass eventuell ein neu anzuschaffendes E-Vehikel auch noch neben dem "Haushaltsgeräten" laden kann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Opa Graskop (15. Juni 2022)

Wieviel Panele bekommst du denn da drauf? ... Glaub nicht das die Leistung für zukünftige E-Viehcher ausreicht. Es sei denn du meinst ein E-Bike.  
Und ein Speicher wird den Zeitpunkt  bis die Anlage sich amortisiert hat deutlich nach hinten schieben.


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2022)

Ich höre immer amortisiert. 
Die Strom Preise steigen immer weiter, die Inflation frisst alles ersparte auf. Und eh das Geld weiter durch Strafzinsen aufgebraucht wird, schmeiße ich es lieber aufs Dach. Und wenn dabei noch was gutes für die Umwelt abfällt, auch gut. Auf jeden Fall __ senke ich damit meine monatliche Belastung. Selbst wenn man dafür einen Kredit aufnehmen müsste,  ist der nach einigen Jahren abbezahlt und ich kann gewiss noch etliche Jahre den Strom genießen.


----------



## PeBo (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut, Speicherung ist zur Zeit eher etwas für Individualisten. Die Akkus müssen immer wieder einmal ausgetauscht werden, so dass die Amortisationszeit leider außerhalb deiner zu erwartenden verbleibenden Lebenszeit liegt (ich darf das sagen, bin gleiches Baujahr wie du   ).
Dazu geht auch mal ein Laderegler oder der Wechselrichter kaputt.
Zudem reicht dir die produzierte Energiemenge im Winter keinesfalls aus (es sei denn es ist deine Sommerresidenz ).

Aber lass dich mal beraten, glaube aber nicht allen Versprechungen. Die wollen ja etwas verkaufen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2022)

Auch das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen Peter. Die Speicher haben teilweise 10 minimal bis 20 Jahre Garantie auf 80% ihrer Leistung. Also selbst wenn so ein Teil kaputt geht......
Dazu kommt ja auch was an so einem Ding defekt ist. Oftmals nur Kleinigkeit für wenige Cent. Und da gibt es so Leute, die können das meist reparieren. Selbst die einzelnen Zellen lassen sich austauschen.........


----------



## PeBo (15. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die Strom Preise steigen immer weiter


Ja das stimmt, besonders hier in Deutschland. Aber Helmut wohnt in Österreich, dort sind die Strompreise wesentlich geringer, die Photovoltaik Anlagen aber ähnlich teuer.

Die Dachausrichtung kommt mir schon perfekt vor, und ich würde Helmut zu der Anschaffung einer Photovoltaikanlage durchaus raten. *Speicher kann man später auch nachrüsten. *
Neuerdings gibt es auch E-Autos, deren Speicher man zur Speicherung benutzen kann, falls man am nächsten Tag nicht die volle Akkukapazität benötigt. Außerdem fallen dort auch immer wieder Akkus ab, die zwar nicht mehr den hohen Kurzzeitstrom für Elektroautos liefern können, aber für Gebäude noch gut zu gebrauchen sind.

Auch die Entwicklung der Salzwasserbatterie klingt erfolgversprechend. Umweltfreundlicher, billiger und extrem lange Laufzeiten sind zu erwarten.

Deshalb würde ich zur Zeit mit der Speicherlösung noch warten.

Aber ansonsten gebe ich dir leider recht, das Geld auf der hohen Kante verliert dramatisch an Wert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Danke für Eure Statements ...  

Soll ich die Beiträge zur PV-Anlage in einen neuen Thread auslagern ?
Wollen wir dort weiter diskutieren ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (15. Juni 2022)

Guck mal unter Balkon Solaranlage. Da steht auch schon vieles drin. Wir sind davon abgekommen, da wir gerade ein neues Dach bekommen und dann das Geld nicht mehr reicht. Ausserdem sollte die Anlage Netz unabhängig sein und als Notstrom fungieren. Das ist aber sehr schwierig und teuer.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Servus

Hier können wir uns über PV-Anlagen austauschen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Turbo (15. Juni 2022)

Salü Helmuth

Grundsätzlich solltest du dich Fragen, was du willst und wie viel du investieren willst.
Auch wie du dein Warmwasser erwärmst. Was hast du für eine Heizung hast und wie lange hält die noch.
Wie gross dein Stromverbrauch ist und wo die Kosten anfallen.

Es gibt drei Arten Wechselrichter.

Mögliches Ziel:
- Möglichst vom Netz unabhängig sein.
Dann brauchst du einen Hybrid Wechselrichter und eine Batterie, oder einen Wechselrichter welcher in der Batterie integriert ist.
- Etwas weniges investieren.
Dann ist ein Balkonkraftwerk das richtige.

Muss die Anlage Notstrom tauglich sein?
Die meisten Batterie PV Anlagen können das nicht.
Kostet ca. 20% der produzierten Energie.

Ich bin den Weg gegangen und habe das Dach vollgemacht. Bewusst ohne Batterie.
Das mit dem konventionellen Wechselrichter.

Hybrid Wechselrichter gibt es bis 10kWp,


Kosten mit 5kW Batterie ca. Fr. 10000.-
Für grössere Leistungen benötigst du einen zweiten konventionellen Wechselrichter.

Das einbinden des Elektroboilers macht Sinn, sofern die Anlage gross genug ist.

Die Batterie hat eine limitierte Anzahl Ladezyklen. In zehn Jahren muss sie ersetzt werden.
Bis dann ist sie auch amortisiert.

Das ganze umfassend zu betrachten lohnt sich.
Ein alter Öltank im Garten und eine Brennstoffhellenheizung in Verbindung mit einer PV Anlage ist auch etwas tolles.
Da geht technisch einiges auf dem Markt.

Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist die Freude, welche solch eine Anlage machen kann.
In einigen Tagen haben wir unsere komplette Energieverbrauchsmenge welche wir seit Januar 22 für Heizen, Warmwasser und Haushaltstrom verbrauchten auf dem Dach selber produziert.

Ein für mich wichtiger Punkt war die Optik. Ich wollte eine schöne Anlage.

Strom wird in den nächsten Jahren nur noch teurer.

Autos, welche als Batterie Puffer dienen, werden Zukunft sein.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Servus



Turbo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich solltest du dich Fragen, was du willst und wie viel du investieren willst.
> Auch wie du dein Warmwasser erwärmst. Was hast du für eine Heizung hast und wie lange hält die noch.
> Wie gross dein Stromverbrauch ist und wo die Kosten anfallen.


Also investieren möchte ich soviel, dass ich meinen jetzigen, plus dem zukünftigen Verbrauch abdecke.
Hier noch einmal die Dachfläche die zu Verfügung steht.
  Eventuell muß die SAT-Anlage anders positioniert werden.
2021 haben wir 4400 kW verbraucht (2 Personen-Haushalt). Heuer haben wir uns eine Warmwasser-LP angeschafft um vom Öl im Sommer weg zu kommen. Dadurch werden wir heuer wohl über die 5000 kW kommen. Zusätzlich noch die ganze Teichtechnik. Kfz ist noch ein Diesel.
Im Winter heizen wir überwiegend mit dem Kachelofen (Schwedenofen ähnlich) und nur morgens läuft die Ölheizung. 
Notstrom ... wenn kein Netz, soll die PV-Anlage weitgehend den Zeitraum überbrücken. Kommt natürlich auf die Länge des Stromausfall an.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Turbo (15. Juni 2022)

Salü Helmut

Notstrom: Wie weit reichen euch 5000 Watt Notstrom?
Vermutlich nicht wirklich weit.
Damit das funktioniert wird die Batterie immer geladen. Auch bei schlecht Wetter, wenn du keine Sonne hast. 
Würde mir das nochmals überlegen.

Als Strommangel Notfallkonzept habe ich das gewählt.








						Honda Generator der nächsten Generation: Der neue EU22i Gutes noch besser gemacht: Mehr Power und fortschrittliche Funktionen für höchsten Bedienkomfort
					

Auf Basis des Erfolgsmodells EU20i wurde der noch überzeugendere EU22i entwickelt. Der neue Inverter-Generator liefert mehr Leistung, verbesserte Kraftstoffeffizienz und ist äußerst leise im Betrieb. Selbstverständlich ist auch der neue Generator von Honda wie gewohnt mühelos zu starten und...




					hondanews.eu
				




Finde PV Batterien als Energie Verschiebung von Tag in die Nacht gut. (Bis sie amortisiert ist, muss sie ersetzt werden)
Als Notfallkonzept Stromausfall nicht wirklich das richtige.
Da fährst du mit der Netzgebundenen USV Anlagen besser. Wobei wir da bei brauchbaren Leistungen auch von Preisen von 20-30K sprechen.
Sobald da die PV Anlage eingebunden wird das doppelte.


----------



## Rhz69 (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr 4.4 kWp montieren lassen, fühlte mich da aber schlecht beraten. Ich habe dann selber geplant und montiert, das Dach eher voll gemacht. Jetzt habe ich 10 kWp auf dem Dach und 2 an der Fassade in "Winterausrichtung".
Meinen Weg zu Arbeit fahre ich seit einem Jahr mit Strom. Da kann man sehr gelassen an der Tankstelle vorbeifahren.
Kurz: Wenn du das Geld hast und eh ein Gerüst brauchst, mach das Dach voll. Speicher kann später, ich warte noch auf ein Angebot für eine Brauchwasserwärmepumpe, um mehr selber zu nutzen.
Ist eine schnelle Antwort vielleicht schaffe ich es am langen Wochenende mal das ein bisschen schlauer zusammenfassen.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ist eine schnelle Antwort vielleicht schaffe ich es am langen Wochenende mal das ein bisschen schlauer zusammenfassen.


Das wäre lässig ... sag schon mal Danke dafür  

@Patrik: Naja, ich verstehe unter Notstrom eigentlich das gleiche wie Nachtbetrieb. Wenn Nacht keine Stromerzeugung = zuzel die Batterie aus. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bernias (16. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mir 6,5 kW Peak aufs Dach getan, einen Solis Hybrid-Wechselrichter (mit Notstromfunktion) und 17kW Speicher im Keller.
Der Speicher reicht ohne Einschränkungen für 2-3 Tage. Ich speise nichts ein. Nach 2 Jahren habe ich bereits 25% des Invests 'erwirtschaftet'.
Noch nicht programmier ist ein Rasperry, der bei vollem Speicher und genügend Einstrahlung einen Heizstab im Tank der thermischen Solaranlage einschaltet.
Meine Entscheidungsrechnung sah in etwa so aus:
10T€ bringen in einem Jahr vielleicht 1€ Zinsen. 1000€ in einem Jahr weniger Strom bezahlen = 10% Ertrag.

Helmut: schau Dir genau die möglichen Verschattungen bei tief stehender Sonne im Winter an. Auch wie Deine Antenne schmälern (leichte) Verschattungen den Ertrag. Hätte nie gedacht, dass unser Nachbarhaus im Dez und Jan für fast 3 Stunden Schatten wirft.
Auch bleibt im Winter manchmal Schnee auf den Kollis liegen (35° Dachneigung) und dann gibts keine Eigenerzeugung.


----------



## Turbo (16. Juni 2022)

Die Energiemenge welche produziert wird variiert von Monat zu Monat.
So sieht das bei mir aus, mit 18kWp, Nord und Süddach Belegung bei ca 25 Grad Dachneigung. Süddach ohne Verschattung, Norddach kaum verschattet.
 
Im Winter, wenn die Gefahr des Energiemangels am grössten ist, kommt kaum was vom Dach. Bei mir kommt noch der Schnee dazu, welcher das Dach bedeckt.
November bis Februar ist saure Gurke Zeit.

Je wärmer die Module werden, desto geringer der Ertrag. Daher ist ein höherer Abstand der Aufdach Konstruktion vom Dach besser. Das kann einige Zentimeter von Hersteller zu Hersteller variieren.


----------



## Mp30 (17. Juni 2022)

Ich habe ebenfalls vor ca. 90qm des nach Südwest geneigten Daches im Zuge einer energetischen Sanierung bestücken zu lassen. 
Das sind nach jetzigen Stand 36 Module je 325 Watt, macht 11,7 kWh. 
Ich bin aber, da eh noch Streitigkeiten mit dem Nachbarn geregelt werden müssen, die Anlage nochmal mit leistungsstärkeren Modulen durchrechnen zu lassen. Ich meine die 425W wären aber etwas größer und 3 fielen dann weg. 
Bei 33 Stück je 425 wären es 14,0 kWh 

Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Goldi (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo, 
hatte mir letzten Herbst ein Angebot geholt und die Planung erst mal auf Eis gelegt. 
Kostenpunkt: Rund 30.000 Euro nur um die EG-Wohnung zu versorgen (3 Zi-WG). Lage wäre super. 
Ob das Dach eine trägt, werde ich nochmals vom Dachdecker abklären lassen. Aber da muss man eine bestimmte Dicke der Balken haben, sonst geht das nicht. 
Da das Haus bereits 1976 erbaut wurde, benötige ich zusätzlich einen neuen Stromkasten. 
Weiterhin benötige ich einen Speicher. Derzeit kann man aber wohl nur 24 Stunden einspeichern. 

Alles in allem fand ich das recht teuer, zumal es nicht (zumindest bei mir mit 3 Parteien) gefördert wird. 
Daher habe ich in diesem Jahr erst mal andere Projekte umgesetzt und spare als nächstes für eine Solaranlage an in der Hoffnung, dass diese irgendwann auch gefördert wird.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mich einmal dort für die "KroneMarie"angemeldet ...








						Sanfter Sonnenstrom vom Dach zum Top-Preis!
					

Noch nie war es so günstig und einfach eine Photovoltaik-Anlage installieren zu lassen - und damit das Klima zu schützen!




					www.krone.at
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Turbo (18. Juni 2022)

Da wird doch immer behauptet, Nordseite belegen bringt nichts.
Gerne beweise ich das Gegenteil. 
Hier schön zu sehen der Vergleich von heute,  Südseite - Nordseite, bei ca. 25Grad Dachschräge.
Meist sonnig bei bis zu 31 Grad Temperatur.
 
Im Winter sieht es weniger goldig aus. Aber da bringt die Anlage so oder so kaum was an Energie vom Dach.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Juni 2022



Mp30 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen?


Bin grad am Schlussspurt mit einer grossen PV Anlage für die Industrie.
Würde 395 oder 400er nehmen.
Die neuesten Module überbezahlst du immer.
Für mich wären Qualität, Vertrauen, Optik die massgebenden Faktoren. 
Immer im Hinterkopf behalten, ist eine Investition für 30 Jahre.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
hat ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich meinen Senf dazugebe und daher schon einiges gesagt. Ich fange trotzdem mal grundlegend an.

Motivation:
Die Klimaerwärmung ist ein Fakt und wir haben vielleicht noch 10 Jahre für die Energiewende, um das bei den 1.5 Grad einzubremsen und falls wir es nicht schaffen zählt jedes zehntel Grad. 
Die Entscheidungen müssen jetzt fallen. Es gibt da immer Detaildiskussionen um die Technologie, bei diese grundlegende Frage zu wenig diskutiert wird. Wenn man das aber so akzeptiert, dann bleibt nicht viel an Technik übrig. 
PV gibt es und ist innerhalb der nächsten Jahre umsetztbar. Also ist deine Entscheidung schon mal gut. 
Mein Energielieferant kauft im Nachbardorf Felder, um PV Anlagen zu bauen. Das wird es brauchen, aber gleichzeitig sind die Dächer in den Dörfern nur spärlich belegt. Da wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren mehr (sauberen) Strom brauchen, kann man kaum zu viel machen. Lieber auf dem Dach als ein weiteres Feld zubauen.
Wenn man das so sieht, ist die Entscheidung nach der Rendite nicht ganz so dringend. (Ich sitze grade bei schönstem Sommerwetter drinnen, weil es mit 34°C einfach zu heiss ist.)
Es kommt ein bisschen auf den Lebensstil an, aber man braucht in der Regel morgens und Abends Strom. Das Mittagessen ist meist seht gut über PV Strom abgedeckt. Von daher ist ein West Ost Dach sogar besser als ein Süddach. Wie von anderen erwähnt, kommt im Winter vielleicht noch 10% vom Sommerertrag vom Dach. Das kann man über Speicher machen, oder über viele PV-Module. Ich denke auch , dass langfristig, der Strom unterschiedlicherer sein wird, der Randstundenbereich und der Winter wird teuerer, als der Mai/Juni zur Mittagszeit. Dann lohnt es sich auch für ein Geschäft diesen billigen Strom zu Speichern, oder Wasserstoff daraus zu machen.

Trotzdem muss man natürlich schauen, was man sich leisten kann. Aber wenn man anfängt, sollte man so viel wie möglich machen.
Mein Gerüst ums Haus hat 3000 Euro gekostet, meine Module etwa 7000 Euro, es macht also keinen Sinn, das zweimal zu bezahlen. Amt besten bei Dach oder Fassadenarbeiten gleich mitmachen. Die Module sind nicht so teuer, es lohnt also eher so zu bauen, dass es einen selber gut abdeckt, den Rest kann man dann ja günstig abgeben, wie es in Deutschland jetzt schon läuft. (Ich habe keine Probleme, meinen Strom für knapp 7 ct/kWh abzugeben. Meine Kinder wohnen zur Miete und müssen die Preise von bald 40 ct akzeptieren. (Ich weiss, besser das Geld bei mir, als beim Energiedienstleister...)
Speicher (Akku/Batterie) erzeugen selber keine Energie, helfen aber in den Randbereichen und über Nacht. z.B. Kühlschrank, Teichtechnik...
Da habe ich mal gelesen, dass man sich nach dem Nachtverbrauch im März und Oktober richten soll, dann wird der Speicher etwa jeden Tag einmal leer und dann tags wieder geladen. Das sind bei mir etwa 4 kWh. Ich habe mikr 7 kWh angeschafft, dann kann ich mein Auto über die Woche abends etwa so laden, dass der Auto Akku über die Woche reicht, am Wochenende wird vollgeladen.
Grössere Speicher machen dann Sinn, wenn man schlechtes Wetter überbrücken will. Die Frage, die da für mich dahinter steht ist, ob ein Akku "10 Jahre" oder "6000 Ladezyklen" hält. Bei 10 Jahren muss der Akku so viel, wie möglich genutzt werden, also nach März/Oktober auslegen. Bei den Ladezyklen lohnt sich viel Akku, er hält dann einfach länger. Leider entwickelt sich die Technik und so viel Langzeiterfahrung gibt es nicht. Ich bin im Augenblick eher bei so klein wie möglich. Er wäre dann auch für die Energiewende effektiver genutzt. Wenn man den Akku so gross wählt, dass er auch den November durchhält, kann man auch Autark werden, aber für mich ist  Autarkie eher eine Spielerei, man hängt sich vom Netz ab und lässt die das Netz bezahlen, die sich ein PV nicht leisten können.
Verschattung musst du, wie andere sagten, vor Ort anschauen. ich habe ein Pultdach mit 8° Neigung nach Nordosten, dafür keine Verschalung. Zusätzlich habe ich an die Fassade 2.2 kWp  auf Dezember Januar Sonnenstand ausgelegt, die wird schon ab 9.00 an der Oberkante durch den Dachvorstand verschattet. Das ist mir aber egal. Bin gespannt auf den Winter. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das kein Solateur so planen würde. Die Anlage auf dem Dach habe ich selber verschraubt, den Wechselrichter hat der Elektriker gemacht. Auf einem Pultdach muss man aber auch keine Dachziegel ausschneiden.

So, jetzt habe ich aber viel geschrieben, ich hoffe es hilft die im Gespräch mit den Beratern.

noch einen schönen Sonntag

Rüdiger


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2022)

Vielen vielen Dank, Rüdiger ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## lollo (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut,

hier in der BRD gibt es einen Energieatlas, aus dem man ersehen kann, welche Dachflächen eines Hauses für PV wie gut geeignet sind,
und auch welchen Ertrag sie bringen. Vielleicht gibt es ja bei Euch so ähnliches.
Da wurde mal per Flug das Land eingescannt, und man kann dort seine Daten eingeben um sein Haus anzeigen zu lassen, um dann zu sehen was möglich ist.

Berücksichtigen solltest du auch dein Alter (du bist ja schon Rentner) denn wenn du keine Erben hast, rechnet sich erst in ca. 20 Jahren
solch eine Anlage. Wahrscheinlich war dann zwischenzeitlich der Inwerter schon mal hinüber, oder ein Panel ist bei Hagel zerbrochen.
Alles ein Rechenbeispiel.


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2022)

Wir haben 30 Module auf dem Dach und einen 5 kw Speicher . Da wir Nacht immer noch einen Verbrauch haben von ca. 0,8 kw die Std reicht dieser nicht aus .
Wir erzeugen knapp 10.000kw im Jahr verbrauchen aber auch über 9.000 kw.  Wir haben unsere Anlage über SENEC und nutzen auch eine Cloud wo unser zuviel erzeugter Strom  gespeichert wird ,den wir in den schwachen Monaten dann verbrauchen.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2022)

Zum Abschätzen

4 Personen Einfamilienhaus 4000 kWh pro Jahr, siehe deine Stromrechnung.
Elektroauto 1500 bis 2000 kWh pro Jahr (etwa 15 kWh/100 km)
Warmwasserwärmepumpe 1500 bis 2000 kWh pro Jahr (bin irgendwo drüber gestolpert und könnte passen)
Heizwärmepumpe kann ganz unterschiedlich sein mindestens deine Heizenergiemenge geteilt durch 4. Wenn du das vor hast, dann wirklich jede Ecke ausnutzen.
1 kW peak Modul macht über den Daumen 1000 kWh pro Jahr
Es gibt auch ein PV Forum, ist aber nicht so nett wie hier...

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## bernias (20. Juni 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> rechnet sich erst in ca. 20 Jahren


mmmmh,
ich habe meine Anlage jetzt knapp 2 Jahre und schon 25% des Invests 'erwirtschaftet'.
Gerechnet als 'nicht zu zahlenden Strom'.
(6,5 kW peak, 17kW Batteriespeicher)


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2022)

@Turbo 
Hast du eine Statistik aufs ganze Jahr Süd vs. Nord ? Und ja, 25° ist ja noch relativ flach, ich hab jetzt erstmal 20 kWp Süd (45°) vor zu belegen und dazu 10 kWp Ost bei ca. 10° und dazu ein 10 kWh Speicher.

Unser erstes Angebot war von Senec, dummerweise waren wir bei Senec (Energiekonzepte Deutschland GmbH) in Taucha dann auch persönlich und was zuerst auffiel: riesen Empfangsbereich und dicke SUVs vorm Gebäude. Dann ein freundliches Gespräch, wobei man irgendwie nicht auf unseren Wunsch statt 10kWp + 10 kWh Speicher lieber gleich 30 kWp + 10 kWh Speicher zu bauen nicht einging. Und für die 10/10 Lösung sollten wir Ende Februar 2022 satte 38.000 € Brutto bezahlen. ;-)
Haben wir natürlich nicht, ich kann noch rechnen und muss hart arbeiten fürs Geld... also nen anderen Solateur gesucht und dann sogar einen im Nachbarort gefunden, noch dazu Kunde bei uns und NE-Landwirt. Hier gabs ein besseres Angebot mit den von mir gewünschten Komponenten und die Rüstung stellt mein Nachbar (Gerüstbauer) preiswert für uns.

Tja - seit her warten wir und hoffen im August dran zu sein und zumindest die PV installiert zu bekommen. Obs mit dem Speicher klappt oder der später kommt werden wir sehen.
Es gibt Überlegungen die dieses Jahr zu installierenden 30 kWp dann zeitnah auf 60 kWp oder gar noch mehr aufzustocken. Dächer hab ich dafür mehr wie genug. 25 kWp Süd und 20 kWp Nord, dazu 30 kWp West ... ach ja, wenns nur nicht so teuer wäre aktuell. ;-)

Hat einer hier die Kombi Solar-PV + Wärmepumpe laufen? Das wäre aktuell mein Traum... trotz Altbau von 1860. :-D ;-)


----------



## Turbo (6. Juli 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> Hast du eine Statistik aufs ganze Jahr Süd vs. Nord ? Und ja, 25° ist ja noch relativ flach, ich hab jetzt erstmal 20 kWp Süd (45°) vor zu belegen und dazu 10 kWp Ost bei ca. 10° und dazu ein 10 kWh Speicher.


Salü Joachim

Nicht wirklich perfekt.
Vom 3. November 21 bis heute Abend.
Also die ganze saure Gurke Zeit, Aber nicht den ganzen Frühling bis Herbst.
 

Heute sieht es so aus.
 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Juli 2022



Joachim schrieb:


> Hat einer hier die Kombi Solar-PV + Wärmepumpe laufen? Das wäre aktuell mein Traum... trotz Altbau von 1860. :-D ;-)


Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten welche es zu prüfen gibt. 
Bei genügend PV Fläche wäre unter Umständen auch ein Eisspeicher oder eine Brennstoffzellenlösung etwas. 
Es lohnt sich, das gesamtheitlich anzuschauen. Auch Förderungsseitig.


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2022)

Also lohnt Nordseite ab dem Moment wo alles andere schon voll ist und man noch mehr selbst verbraten kann.


----------



## Turbo (6. Juli 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> Also lohnt Nordseite ab dem Moment wo alles andere schon voll ist und man noch mehr selbst verbraten kann


Lohnt…. Muss sich immer alles finanziell lohnen.
Bei mir war die Optik wichtig. Deshalb auch schwarze Profile zu den schwarzen Platten.
Rechnet sich finanziell nie.
Beide Seiten vom Dach belegt, sieht bei meinem Haus einfach besser aus.
Fake Module bei dem der Kamin und die Dunstrohr-Einfassung sauber ausgeschnitten sind.
Hätte auch günstigere, hässliche Fake Module gegeben.

Nur schon, das ich mir Mitte Jahr sagen kann, wir haben die komplette Energiemenge welche wir dieses Jahr für Heizen, Warmwasser und Haushaltstrom und die massiv übertrieben viele Pumpen im Teich verbrauchten, auf dem eigenen Dach produziert, lohnt es sich.
Wenn ich Richtung Haus fahre, es schon von fern sehe, sage ich mir.
Sieht richtig toll aus.
Mit jedem Tag mache ich etwas für die Umwelt, indem die Anlage schon einige Tonnen CO2 eingespart hat. Das passt zu meiner Öko Einstellung und kompensiert meinen sportlichen SUV.  

Fazit:
Lohnen ist relativ.
Für mich lohnt sich auch das Norddach


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2022)

Naja - unterm Strich sollte der Strom über die PV schon nicht teurer sein wie aus der Steckdose. So meinte ich das mit lohnt sich.

Und von wegen lohnt sich... ich bau mit Speicher, glaub mir, ich bin da sehr realistisch und machs ja trotzdem. ;-)


----------



## Opa Graskop (7. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Mit jedem Tag mache ich etwas für die Umwelt, indem die Anlage schon einige Tonnen CO2 eingespart hat. Das passt zu meiner Öko Einstellung und kompensiert meinen sportlichen SUV.


Ich find den Begriff *kompensiert* in dem Zusammenhang sehr bedenklich.
Es ist sehr löblich etwas Gutes für die Umwelt zu tun. Aber berechtigt das dazu,
ihr an anderer Stelle zu schaden?
Darf ich, nur weil ich jemanden die Wange streichle ihn gleichzeitig mit dem Messer
in den Oberschenkel stechen?
Sorry, ich will das überhaupt nicht werten oder jemanden belehren sondern nur zu bedenken geben...

P.S. Dies schreibt übrigens derselbe Opa, der gerade 4000km mit seinem Diesel zum Vergnügen
      durch Europa gegurkt ist und heute 2 Langstreckenflüge für den nächsten Urlaub gebucht hat.

LG
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (7. Juli 2022)

Tja.. Lieber Silvio
Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiss.
Hoffentlich hast du jetzt ein rabenschwarzes Gewissen, nachdem du die Langstreckenflüge gebucht hast.  

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Juli 2022



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich find den Begriff *kompensiert* in dem Zusammenhang sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Turbo (8. Juli 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> ich bau mit Speicher, glaub mir, ich bin da sehr realistisch und machs ja trotzdem. ;-)


Wichtig ist doch, das man Für und Wider sowie die Varianten kennt. Damit man danach nicht enttäuscht ist.
Mein nächstes Auto wird vermutlich das bidirektionale Laden beherrschen.








						Warum als E-Auto-Besitzer auf bidirektionales Laden setzen?
					

Ein Elektroauto bringt dich nicht nur einem umweltfreundlicheren Lebensstil näher. Dank einem bidirektionalen Ladegerät kannst du damit sogar Geld machen.




					blog.wallbox.com
				



Bis dann sind vermutlich die Probleme mit erhöhter Abnutzung der Akkus auch gelöst.
Mein jetziger Benziner sollte aber noch einige Jahre bei mir bleiben
Zurzeit gibt es nur wenige Autotypen die das bidirektionale Laden beherrschen.


----------



## Mp30 (8. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bin grad am Schlussspurt mit einer grossen PV Anlage für die Industrie.
> Würde 395 oder 400er nehmen.
> ...


Das Angebot März 21 war über 325W-Module. 
Die Firma verbaut SunPower. Die Spanne reichte damals von 315W bis 335W.
Mittlerweile gibts die schon gar nicht mehr. 
Seit Januar 22 gibt SunPower 370W - 390W an, wobei die etwas breiter sind. 

Wir werden es wohl erst nächstes Jahr durchziehen, da wir mit dem Nachbarn erst noch vor G...   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Auto wird vermutlich das bidirektionale Laden beherrschen.


Ich hab mich 2019/20 noch mal bewusst für nen Verbrenner entschieden. Warum? Entweder bekommt man im E-Auto Holzklasse zum Premiumpreis oder Nobelkarossen die man nicht zum arbeiten nutzen möchte. Dazu das alte Lied: Nutzlast, Anhängelast, Reichweite.

Bei Annett sehe ich da eher Chancen, für ihre  Pendelei mal auf ein E-Auto zu setzen. Aber beim VW-Bus gibt es bis dato schlicht keine Alternative und deshalb hatten wir uns Ende 2019 für einen jungen Gebrauchten mit Euro 6Dtemp entschieden, mit dem man halt auch mal 2,6 to am Haken haben kann, dabei auch noch 800 km durch fahren kann und auch so, mehr Auto für weniger Geld.
Digitaltacho und Hartplastik in den E-Autos (um Gewicht und Kosten angeblich zu sparen) geht mir pers. massiv auf den ... Zeiger. 

Ansonsten - Bidirektionales Laden ist schon ne feine Sache, E-Auto auf Kurzstrecke auch. Keine Frage.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> Bei Annett sehe ich da eher Chancen


Alternativ den guten Trabi auf Elektro umbauen. 
Das gibt ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl.
Nur verliert er dann leider seinen H - Status


----------



## Ecki Holo (8. Juli 2022)

Moin, mein Senf hierzu lohnen ist relativ habe 14,75kwp. Ertrag 11.000kw jährlich. Könnte mehr sein. Mein Speicher hat 10KwW/h und wird von mitte Februar bis Ende Oktober täglich gefüllt. Gesamte Anlage rd. 45Tsd. €. freue mich aber wie Bolle das Geld hier investiert zu haben. Eine gewisse Unabhängigkeit und nicht jammern zu müssen wenn die Strompreise steigen.

Module von Panasonic Glas,Glas 
Batterie Sonnen
Flat Stromtarif bei Sonnen mit 3400kw Freistrommenge


----------



## Mp30 (8. Juli 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Moin, mein Senf hierzu lohnen ist relativ habe 14,75kwp. Ertrag 11.000kw jährlich. Könnte mehr sein. Mein Speicher hat 10KwW/h und wird von mitte Februar bis Ende Oktober täglich gefüllt....


Zu welcher Himmelsrichtung zeigen die Module? 
Speist Du damit irgendwas? Wärmepumpe oder so...?
Wenn der Speicher täglich voll ist, wäre da nicht eine Erweiterung sinnvoll?


----------



## Ecki Holo (8. Juli 2022)

Habe eine NordOst/SüdWest Ausrichtung. Laufend wird die Luftwärmepumpe zur Aufbereitung des Warmwasser genutzt. Ebenso meine Klimageräte im Sommer wenn es uns zu warm ist zum kühlen und im Winter zum heizen.
Ansonsten wird der Strom für allgeinstrom und sämtliche Teichtechnik genutzt. Per Saldo zahlen wir keinen Strom und erhalten jährlich von Sonnen für nicht genutztes freikontigent rd 400€


----------



## Mp30 (9. Juli 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Habe eine NordOst/SüdWest Ausrichtung. Laufend wird die Luftwärmepumpe zur Aufbereitung des Warmwasser genutzt. Ebenso meine Klimageräte im Sommer wenn es uns zu warm ist zum kühlen und im Winter zum heizen.
> ....


Genauso haben wir das auch vor. Klima ist im Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer, Kinderzimmer schon seit 1977 vorhanden, aber Uraltgeräte. Daneben wird aber im Winter noch 170qm über Fußbodenheizung und per zweitem Kreislauf eine 70qm Wohnung und ein 20qm Appartment geheizt. 

Momentan ist eine Gas-Hybrid geplant, muß das aber nochmal prüfen lassen man nicht auf Gas verzichten kann.


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Momentan ist eine Gas-Hybrid geplant, muß das aber nochmal prüfen lassen man nicht auf Gas verzichten kann


Egal was du an nicht erneuerbarer Energie einsetzt, kann es morgen die falsche Wahl sein.
Gas war vor einigen Jahren super. Wurde verteufelt, jetzt wieder als Grün erklärt. Wird zurzeit als Kriegs-Druckmittel verwendet. Wie das Öl auch schon häufig.
Würde prüfen, ob nicht die Gebäudehülle z.B. das Dach gedämmt werden kann, damit du die fossilen Brennstoffe nur noch zu Spitzenzeiten benötigst und sonst mehrheitlich darauf verzichten kannst.
Diese Abklärung sollte vor dem Heizungsersatz erfolgen, da es Einfluss auf die Heizungsgrösse hat.


----------



## Mp30 (9. Juli 2022)

@Turbo
Das Gesamtprojekt ist eine Komplettsanierung. Dach +18cm neu, Außenhautdämmung, neue Fenster mit Verlegung in die Dämmebene, Kellerdeckendämmung, ... eben alles was geht.
Wir kommen auf unter Kfw70, da die Außenwände schon zweischalig und aus Y-Tong sind.
Kostenvoranschläge summieren sich auf € 330.000.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 9. Juli 2022

Unsere 90qm Dachfläche zeigt nach Südost.
Gegen Südwest haben wir im 3.Stock einen 11m langen Balkon. Ich überlege Kontakt mit einer Firma aufzunehmen, die PV-Balkongländer herstellt, da auch die Balkone saniert werden.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 9. Juli 2022

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen Kontakt zu solch einer Balkongeländerfirma?


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2022)

@Mp30 
Sehe schon, Das kommt gut.   
Bei uns in der Schweiz läuft zurzeit viel im Bereich Förderung. 
Vielleicht bei euch auch. 
Da kann es sich lohnen, das Projekt auf die verschiedenen Förderung auszulegen und allenfalls zu etappieren.


----------



## Mp30 (9. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> @Mp30
> Sehe schon, Das kommt gut.
> Bei uns in der Schweiz läuft zurzeit viel im Bereich Förderung.
> Vielleicht bei euch auch.
> Da kann es sich lohnen, das Projekt auf die verschiedenen Förderung auszulegen und allenfalls zu etappieren.


Am Liebsten wäre mir gar keine Gastherme mehr, sondern komplett über Wärmepumpe.
Aber unser Haus- und Hof-Heizungsbauer und auch Vaillant meinen, das reichte nicht aus, wenns ar...kalt würde.

Ähm, das läuft in Verbindung mit einem Energierater. Die Förderung beträgt bei unserem Projekt mind. 35%.
Die Förderung ist am Höchsten bei einer Gesamtsanierung.
Wir finanzieren selbst vor, also ohne Kredit - habe dafür eine Immobilie verkauft - das Geld liegt also bereit.
Wir wären eigentlich im April gestartet, wenn der Nachbar nicht wäre. Unser Haus springt hinten zum Garten um 2m heraus.
Diese Grenzwand ist für uns Außenwand - der Nachbar verweigert das Hammerschlags- und Leiterrecht .
Ein Schiedstermin verlief negativ - nun müssen wir klagen. Wegen ursprünglich 16cm Fertigdicke. Selbst mit 9cm in höchstwertigem Material, kein Einlenken des Nachbars. 

Deshalb habe ich den Teichumbau vorgezogen - und damit auch noch den Unmut des Nachbarn geweckt.
Das Verhältnis war aber schon unter meinen Eltern nicht gut zum Nachbarn.
Schneidet der GaLA die __ Eibe, steht die "Alte" schon im Garten und zeigt auf jedes Stück, was auf ihr Grundstück fiel, bevor er überhaupt fertig ist.
Um 12:59 steht sie am Zaun und pocht auf Mittagspause, Betonrand würde man nass schneiden, u.s.w. ....


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2022)

Ja..  es gibt Nachbarn, die braucht man nicht. Wünsche Euch viel Glück, damit das Theater schnell vorbei ist.


----------



## Mp30 (9. Juli 2022)

Ich würde auch auf eine Erdwärmepumpe wegen höherer Effizienz gehen, wir sind hier aber im alten Bergbaugebiet und gerade unter der Straße, welche nach nach einem Flöz benannt ist, verläuft dies auch. Hatten vergangene Jahre erst die Betonpumpe zur Verfüllung hier stehen.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Dach +18cm neu


In 035 oder 032 Wlg
Frage deswegen weil ich gerade nach 2,5 Jahren meine Baugenehmigung für die Erneuerung des Dachstuhl in der Hand halte. In dieser wurde u.a. gefordert eine minimale Dämmstoffdicke von 22 cm in 035 auf Grund der aktuellen Dämmverordnung, zu verwenden.


----------



## Rhz69 (9. Juli 2022)

Ich hab auch die kombi kleines E Auto mit 200 km Reichweite zum Pendeln und den Diesel mit 2 t Anhängelast zum ziehen und für die Langstrecke. Wir brauchen aber auch immer mal zwei Autos.

@Joachim, vielleicht etwas für dich:https://solaranzeige.de/phpBB3/solaranzeige.php
Mit der Solaranzeige lese ich meine Anlage aus, jeder Hersteller hat sein eigenens Portal, aber Sachen von verschiedenen Herstellern bekommt man nicht zusammen.
Ist der Grund, warum ich hier im Forum grade so zurückhaltend bin, ich kämpfe da ziemlich mit. lm Gegensatz zu dir bin ich auf ein ungesunders Halbwissen bei IT schon neidisch.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen Kontakt zu solch einer Balkongeländerfirma?


Würde da die selbe Firma nehmen, welche du für die  Dach PV Anlage nimmst. 
Geht mit den selben Wechselrichtern, Eigenstromoptimierung etc. 
Entweder als vorgehängte Fassadenanlage oder als PV Geländer.


----------



## Mp30 (9. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> In 035 oder 032 Wlg
> Frage deswegen weil ich gerade nach 2,5 Jahren meine Baugenehmigung für die Erneuerung des Dachstuhl in der Hand halte. In dieser wurde u.a. gefordert eine minimale Dämmstoffdicke von 22 cm in 035 auf Grund der aktuellen Dämmverordnung, zu verwenden.


Ich habe eine Angabe vom U-Wert kleiner als 0,14 für das Dach nach den Anforderungen der Bafa.
Im Angebot steht Dämmung 16cm mit WLZ 0,23, wobei ich 18cm angeregt habe.
Ich meine wir hätten über WLG 032 gesprochen - finde es gerade nicht.
Material hat
*Wärmeleitfähigkeit:*
λD in (W/(m·K)) 0,022
Hochleistungsdämmplatte aus Polyurethan-Hartschaum

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 9. Juli 2022



Turbo schrieb:


> Würde da die selbe Firma nehmen, welche du für die  Dach PV Anlage nimmst.
> Geht mit den selben Wechselrichtern, Eigenstromoptimierung etc.
> Entweder als vorgehängte Fassadenanlage oder als PV Geländer.


Die PV-Firma macht keine Balkone und es sollte dann schon ein Geländer sein - nicht angehängt


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Hochleistungsdämmplatte aus Polyurethan-Hartschaum


Okay dann kommst du auf bessere Werte bei geringerer Stärke. Bitte lass aber in diesem Fall bei jeder Art von Gefälle unbedingt ein Wasserdichtes Unterdach herstellen. ZB mit selbstklebender PE Folie. Kann ich dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen.


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Die PV-Firma macht keine Balkone und es sollte dann schon ein Geländer sein - nicht angehängt


Von Deutschland kenne ich keine Firmen, die das anbieten. Würde darauf achten, das die Kabel schön im Geländer verbaut sind. Die Module kriegst du auf Mass in fast allen Farben.
Da kann man richtig schöne Sachen verbauen oder auch richtig hässliche. 
Für mich ein wichtiger Punkt. Es muss mit der andern PV Anlage eine Einheit bilden.


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> @Joachim, vielleicht etwas für dich:https://solaranzeige.de/phpBB3/solaranzeige.php


Ist schon im Pflichtenheft vorgemerkt. Mit nem Raspi im eigen Netz auslesen und dann per VPN Zugang auch aus der Ferne. Ist ein tolles stück Software. 
Ich hab das schon in der Planungsphase mit einbezogen, da ich auf die WRs und Speicher von Huawei setze, ist das damit kein Problem. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2022)

Man wird wohl demnächst in D nicht mehr so behindert in Sachen Photovoltaik wie bisher....









						Steuern und Solaranlagen: Kabinett beschließt zahlreiche Entlastungen
					

Das Bundeskabinett hat zahlreiche Steuerentlastungen und Erleichterungen für Solaranlagen beschlossen.




					www.agrarheute.com


----------



## Kolja (20. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Annett,
leider lässt sich der Link nicht korrekt öffnen. Der Bildschirm ist verschwommen. Ist das nur für Mitglieder?


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2022)

Hi. 
Nein, ich bin da kein Mitglied. Im Chrome (Handy) öffnet es die Seite ganz normal bei mir.


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2022)

Kolja schrieb:


> leider lässt sich der Link nicht korrekt öffnen. Der Bildschirm ist verschwommen.


Bei mir ist alles sichtbar.


----------



## JojoS17 (20. Sep. 2022)

Zu den ganzen Regeln und Gesetzen gibt es einen guten YT Kanal, 'Gewaltig nachhaltig', immer sehr aktuell und gut erklärt.


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-k-5F2j4CUzuwkx1QLRlpA/featured
		

Immerhin ist das Wetter noch recht mild um weitere Anlagen zu bauen, wenn man denn Elektriker und Dachdecker bekommt.


----------



## Turbo (20. Sep. 2022)

JojoS17 schrieb:


> Immerhin ist das Wetter noch recht mild um weitere Anlagen zu bauen, wenn man denn Elektriker und Dachdecker bekommt.


Das und die Komponenten für die Anlage zu erhalten dürfte jetzt und auch in nächster Zeit das Problem sein. 
- Notstrom Anlagen
- Wärmepumpen
- PV Anlagen 
Alles ziemlich ausverkauft mit ewig langen Wartefristen.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2022)

Bei uns krankt es gerade am Unterbau der Anlage auf dem Flachdach.... 
und wir mussten schon auf andere Platten ausweichen.


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2022)

Ich habe alle Verschraubungen ins Dach  mit einem Schuss Innotec versehen. 
Und mindestens 2 Schrauben gehen bis in den Sparren hinein.


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Verschraubungen ins Dach  mit einem Schuss Innotec versehen.
> Und mindestens 2 Schrauben gehen bis in den Sparren hinein.


Genau so habe ich das auch gemacht, aber an Stelle von Innotec faserverstärktes Bitumen
verwendet. Nach einem halben Jahr ist es jedenfalls noch dicht.


----------



## Turbo (21. Sep. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Jahr ist es jedenfalls noch dicht.


Hmmm…
Und das bei einem Produkt mit 30 Jahren Lebensdauer.    
Es gibt einen Grundsatz, den man sinnvollerweise beachten sollte.
Baue nichts langlebiges auf etwas kurzlebiges.

Früher oder später holt es einen ein.
Ab und zu kontrollieren, ob noch alles dicht ist. Das kann richtig Geld sparen.

@Annett 
Würde keine Kompromisse eingehen. Dann dauert es halt etwas länger bis alles montiert ist. 
Das ist gut investierte Zeit. Ein bis zwei Monate Verzögerung sind momentan normal.


----------



## JojoS17 (21. Sep. 2022)

bei uns wurden Dachfenster schlecht eingesetzt. Das Wasser lief an der Dampfsperre entlang auf Dachlatten, die nach vielen Jahren weggefault sind und dann wurde es richtig undicht als der Sturm einige Dachpfannen eingedrücken konnte. Weil in der Wand ein Loch für ein Aquarium war es hat dann im Wohnzimmer geregnet. Sicher nicht üblich, aber Wasser sucht sich einfach seine Wege und es passieren kuriose Dinge


----------



## Joachim (25. Sep. 2022)

Warten auf die Wechselrichter... (Huawei Sun2000 10-KTL)
Hoffe da tut sich bald was. Speicher (15 kWh) ist hingegen verfügbar. Naja, das Jahr ist noch lang (Ironie)...

Aber aufm Dach ist alles soweit fertig:
  
Muss mal noch ein "fertig" Foto machen... Süd ca, 47° Neigung, 2x 10 kWp 

 

 
Ost, 15° 1x 10kWp - die __ Hainbuche wird noch gekürzt, ist eh nur ne eingeschlagene Ex-Heckenpflanze gewesen. 

Tja... soweit so gut, wenn denn dann mal noch die WRs verfügbar sind gehts endlich weiter.


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2022)

Und dann kommt das große Warten auf den Stromnetzbetreiber und den neuen Zähler ......


----------



## Joachim (25. Sep. 2022)

Jain. Antrag ist ja gestellt... aber ja - ich rechne nicht mehr mit Oktober mit Inbetriebnahme. Eher November oder Dezember.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Sep. 2022)

Wenn die Anlage fertiggestellt ist kannst du doch eine IBN mit dem Installateur machen.
Dem Netzbetreiber würde ich eine Frist von 14 Tagen geben, falls er bei der IBN dabei sein möchte.
Hier mal eine Info


----------



## Joachim (25. Sep. 2022)

War da nicht was von 6 Wochen was die Zeit haben, und ab dann man Fristen setzen kann/könnte?
Na mal schauen... werde berichten. Fakt ist, es ist immer noch zu kompliziert wenn die Energiewende gelingen soll.
War ohne Netzbetreiber nicht nur unter 10 kWp nach Frist möglich?
Muss mich da noch mal belesen...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Sep. 2022)

Habe dir mal alles Kompakt auf eine Seite gebracht.
Müsste vom Sommer 2022 sein.
PV Anlagen IBN


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Okt. 2022)

Kleiner Tipp wenn Ihr noch PV machen wollt, schaut das Ihr die Rechnungen auf 2023 legt.
Da dann die 19% entfallen.
Man muss dann auch nicht extra mit dem Finanzamt auseinander setzen, was die Übergewinnsteuer angeht.
Es kommen viele neue Regelungen (endlich geht es voran).
Leider bekommt man zur Zeit fast kein Material mehr.


----------

